# Passport photobooth in brixton/clapham/streatham?



## isvicthere? (Sep 9, 2009)

These seem to be a moribund phenomenon. Anyone know one locally?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2009)

isvicthere? said:


> These seem to be a moribund phenomenon. Anyone know one locally?


 

what for, passport sized photos?

That chemist near to The Beehive does them.

Chemist on Brixton Hill (Hill Rise) also does them


----------



## Crispy (Sep 9, 2009)

Snappy Snaps round the corner from Body Shop will do you passport photos while U wait, very quick.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2009)

Balham and Streatham Common Station have booths.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Snappy Snaps round the corner from Body Shop will do you passport photos while U wait, very quick.


 

So will the two chemists I just mentioned


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 9, 2009)

Not in your area but in mine the post office and WH Smiths - might be worth a swerve. £4.00 for 4 passport jobbies.


----------



## LadyR (Sep 9, 2009)

There's a booth in the Sainsburys in Clapham.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, folks. Mrs. Vic is _en route_ to Clapham Sainsbo's.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 9, 2009)

Tesco Acre Lane also has one too (but be warned, they tend to turn it off about 25 minutes before closing time for the store as a whole)


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there's one in the Post Office in Ferndale Road. Anyone confirm this?

(Snappy Snaps has long gone now)


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm pretty sure there's one in the Post Office in Ferndale Road. Anyone confirm this?



Tbh whenever I'm in there I go into a self-inposed coma so no idea


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 23, 2012)

I think there's a place in the Latin Boulevard that does passport photos.


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2012)

There was a place opposite LS Mash fishmongers on Atlantic Rd that did them (or was that Snappy Snaps?).


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm pretty sure there's one in the Post Office in Ferndale Road. Anyone confirm this?



I was thinking the same.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2012)

Winot said:


> There was a place opposite LS Mash fishmongers on Atlantic Rd that did them (or was that Snappy Snaps?).



This ones moved to Station Road.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a place in Brixton Village does them while you wait, cheap too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2012)

Winot said:


> There was a place opposite LS Mash fishmongers on Atlantic Rd that did them (or was that Snappy Snaps?).


They're the ones that have moved to Station Road.

eta

 read thread before posting


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 24, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> There's a place in Brixton Village does them while you wait, cheap too.


That's Adrian at Studio 73, just opposite Honest Burgers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 24, 2012)

Herne Hill station still has a booth (in case vic's still looking over two years later.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Having been to Morrison's in Streatham today, I can confirm there is one there


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

Still one upstairs in Streatham WHSmith just by the foreign currency bit upstairs (there's a  lift right at the back of the shop).


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 16, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Herne Hill station still has a booth (in case vic's still looking over two years later.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Still one upstairs in Streatham WHSmith just by the foreign currency bit upstairs (there's a lift right at the back of the shop).


 
I must be blind, as I always get the lift upstairs to the Post Office and last time I went, I made a point to look out for photo booth


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I must be blind, as I always get the lift upstairs to the Post Office and last time I went, I made a point to look out for photo booth


Head for the foreign currency counter, but stop just before you get there.  Look to your left, and you've got a load of forms (DVLA, passport etc) in front of you.  Walk along there a couple of paces and there's the photo booth.  It's very well hidden.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Head for the foreign currency counter, but stop just before you get there. Look to your left, and you've got a load of forms (DVLA, passport etc) in front of you. Walk along there a couple of paces and there's the photo booth. It's very well hidden.


 
Before the foreign currency counter (ie. on the left), is sort of above the stairs and there's jigsaw puzzles and games there, or are you talking in front of that but before the counters?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Before the foreign currency counter (ie. on the left), is sort of above the stairs and there's jigsaw puzzles and games there<snip>


Find the jigsaw puzzles.  Walk around them, not towards the stairs, but aiming for the wall.  It's tucked right into that corner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Find the jigsaw puzzles. Walk around them, not towards the stairs, but aiming for the wall. It's tucked right into that corner.


 
I *knew *there was one in there as I remember seeing it when the PO first opened, but I've obviously missed it ever since 

Two places I can get my pictures done now.  Of course, if I was sensible, I could have had them done yesterday in Morrison's


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Find the jigsaw puzzles. Walk around them, not towards the stairs, but aiming for the wall. It's tucked right into that corner.


 
Cheers btw for the confirmation that it does indeed exist


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cheers btw for the confirmation that it does indeed exist


No problem.  Better luck finding it next time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

I finally got my photos done today in Morrison's.

Some information about photo booths nowadays. (I've not used one for about 30 years. Think the last time I went in one was when I was at school).

1) They are now touch screen and speak to you giving you instructions
2) The one I used cost £5
3) You have a choice of photos
4) If you pick one option (ie. for a bus pass/train pass), it will warn you that it may not be suitable for passport
5) It asks you which of the four photos you would like to be your final photo
6) I had to turn and turn and turn and turn and turn and turn and turn the very squeaky and cranky seat to get my eyes to eye level height and I had visions of half of Morrison shoppers thinking "wtf is she doing in there?" In fact, I reckon it took longer raising the seat to the correct height than it took to take the four photos
7) My first three photos looked like I'd had a stroke
8) My theory is that my face wasn't lined up with the little face box underneath the photo space, but I may be wrong and may have suffered a stroke 
9) They print the photos really fast
10) The photos are absolutely bloody awful but I suppose that happens when you get old

So there you have. That's the photo booth of today


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2012)

I also made a point to notice the photo booth in WH Smiths on Streatham High Road today, so can confirm it is definitely there


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Studio 73 in Granville Arcade/Brixton Village also do passport pics, or if you're in Dulwich, you can use the high-tech photo booth that gets all chatty with you (by the big Saindbury's on Champion Hill).

Rapid photo at 7 Brixton Station Rd London SW9 8PA‎ (Tel: 020 7733 7325) are listed too, but I'm not sure if they're still there.
https://plus.google.com/104377803426693139113/about?gl=uk&hl=en

There's also a Snappy Snaps in Camberwell.
http://camberwell.snappysnapsonline.com/

Is there still one in Kingshield Pharmacy, 387 Brixton Road, London SW9 7DE?


----------



## Jangleballix (May 28, 2013)

That small mini cab office at 1 Atlantic Rd. has an even smaller passport photo operation within.
Although jewel like in its tinyness their prices are the same as everyone else: £5 for 4. They will do you a good deal if you want 6 or 8.


----------



## twistedAM (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Rapid photo at 7 Brixton Station Rd London SW9 8PA‎ (Tel: 020 7733 7325) are listed too, but I'm not sure if they're still there.
> https://plus.google.com/104377803426693139113/about?gl=uk&hl=en


 
I think that's the place where I went to get mine down. It's got a big Fujifilm logo on the sign. Just a few doors up from (ouch mental blank), the Italian cafe on the corner and before you get to the Craft Boooze Dispendary.

Very nice people in there.

They also show you the photo before printing it of and they've templates for all passports, ie the Irish one has a much higher spec list than the UK one.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Update: there's a rather hi-tech photo machine located outside the big Sainsbury's supermarket right next to Duwich Hamlet's ground.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 28, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> There's a place in Brixton Village does them while you wait, cheap too.


 
They were calling it "Brixton Village" a full two years ago?


----------



## peterkro (Jan 28, 2014)

The bloke in ProntoPrint (or whatever they are called nowadays) does them as well.


----------



## Winot (Jan 28, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> They were calling it "Brixton Village" a full two years ago?



2008 wasnt it?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 28, 2014)

Herne Hill station has one..


----------



## Callie (Jan 28, 2014)

I got my pics done recently in a photobooth in Morrisons, Sutton. I fast tracked my application so went to the passport office. They rejectedmy pictures (too much light) and I had to fork out another £5 to use their booth  nice little earner for them! there was another guy in the queue near me who had their pics were rejected too.

I guess you have more come back (for refund or whatever) if you have a person take the pics rather than a machine.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2014)

Callie said:


> I got my pics done recently in a photobooth in Morrisons, Sutton. I fast tracked my application so went to the passport office. They rejectedmy pictures (too much light) and I had to fork out another £5 to use their booth  nice little earner for them! there was another guy in the queue near me who had their pics were rejected too.
> 
> I guess you have more come back (for refund or whatever) if you have a person take the pics rather than a machine.


Too much light ??!!


----------



## Callie (Jan 28, 2014)

TOO MUCH LIGHT!! I am quite pastey though and in a previous passport i did kind of blend into the background with just an eyes and nose left 

Its annoying because the booth instructed you to ensure the curtain was well closed as it might make the picture too light. So I did. Insufficient! Oh well.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2014)

Callie said:


> TOO MUCH LIGHT!! I am quite pastey though and in a previous passport i did kind of blend into the background with just an eyes and nose left
> 
> Its annoying because the booth instructed you to ensure the curtain was well closed as it might make the picture too light. So I did. Insufficient! Oh well.


I'm quite pasty too…. but it never occurred to me that too much light was something I needed to be worried about.  More worried about how I get a photo of the bairn


----------



## isvicthere? (May 27, 2017)

Right, my passport is due for renewal. Last time, I used the photobooth in Clapham North station, but a cursory look yesterday reveals it is now history.

So, south London photobooths of 2017 vintage please.


----------



## RoyReed (May 27, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Right, my passport is due for renewal. Last time, I used the photobooth in Clapham North station, but a cursory look yesterday reveals it is now history.
> 
> So, south London photobooths of 2017 vintage please.


Post Office on Clapham High Street.


----------



## CH1 (May 27, 2017)

RoyReed said:


> Post Office on Clapham High Street.


My own recommendation - Happy Snaps at Butterfly Walk Camberwell Green
6 passport sized photos for £4.99 - although if they are actual passport photos they charge £6.99.

The photographers shop in Brixton Station Road twixt the beehive and the Craft Beer is more expensive (£8.99?) but they do give the genuine Brixton experience.


----------



## bimble (May 27, 2017)

There's a photo-booth machine inside elephant & castle shopping centre, right by the entrance to the train station, if you prefer the impersonal touch.


----------



## Winot (May 27, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Right, my passport is due for renewal. Last time, I used the photobooth in Clapham North station, but a cursory look yesterday reveals it is now history.
> 
> So, south London photobooths of 2017 vintage please.



I'm just about to do the same. I see that you can now take and upload your own photo online (provided it meets the requirements).


----------



## isvicthere? (May 28, 2017)

Winot said:


> I see that you can now take and upload your own photo online (provided it meets the requirements).



Some things should remain old skool, so it's photobooth for me.

Maybe in 2027...


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2021)

Anyone know of one of these nearby? Thx


----------



## Teaboy (May 17, 2021)

Supermarkets are the best place ime.  All the local ones that a medium size upwards have them near me in SW london.  Modern photobooths are pretty good as well in the way they give you a code which you use when applying for a new passport, no need to actually upload photos. You also get printed photos as well.


----------



## colacubes (May 17, 2021)

Manter said:


> Anyone know of one of these nearby? Thx


Post office on Knights Hill in West Norwood. Also Snappy Snaps in Camberwell do them for you and are good if you need specific format for a visa for example.


----------



## planetgeli (May 17, 2021)

It costs a tenner less to do it yourself online.

Plus you're not paying the six quid photo booth charge.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 17, 2021)

It is one of the few advantages of being ancient, you can use the same photos for two passports.    (It warms the parsimonious cockles... )


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It costs a tenner less to do it yourself online.
> 
> Plus you're not paying the six quid photo booth charge.


I can’t print photos here- I have digital passport photos but I need printed ones for the embassy


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2021)

many timpsons branches will do passport photos - got some done there a few weeks ago.

means you get a chance to see it before committing, and they run it through some sort of digital checking thingy that says it's ok (or not) for passports before they print it out. 

think it was about ten quid, with 4 printed photos and a digital code that you can link to on an online passport application.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2021)

Not too close I know, but the mega Sainsbury's next to Dulwich Hamlet C definitely has a photo booth.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 17, 2021)

Manter said:


> I can’t print photos here- I have digital passport photos but I need printed ones for the embassy


There's a place on Coldharbour Lane that does passport photos. I got some for my Russian visa a couple of years ago. I forget the name of the place. It's not Snappy Snaps or anything. It's an independent place.


----------



## Rushy (May 17, 2021)

Fourways Pharmacy in Herne Hill. Next to half moon pub.


----------



## RoyReed (May 17, 2021)

The Post Office on Clapham High Street has a photo booth.


----------

